
The Dunkirk Soundtrack Is Way Cleverer Than You Think - jmedwards
https://medium.com/world-of-music/the-dunkirk-soundtrack-is-way-cleverer-than-you-think-18f5dc155d91
======
kstenerud
Technically interesting, but the actual real-world effect was an annoying
slow-motion siren that just made me want to leave the theatre.

